# M3/Evo/Scooby/Skyline @ 21...



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

For those who've owned an E46, an Evo 7/8, Impreza STI or Skyline, could you go into detail about the running costs? When I'm 21, I can insure any of these cars cheap (sub £1k..), so looking to get one of them. Wanting to know things like:

Which did you have?

What MPG did you return?

What other running costs did you encounter?

How much was tax?

How reliable was it, any repair costs you incurred?

General thoughts on the car/experience?

Really unsure on which I want at the moment. If it's an e46, it'll be a cabriolet most likely.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Whose insurance would you be on if you got any of them cars?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I have an e46 and it costs a bomb.

2.5L engine though so I suppose that's to be expected  If I could get another one then I'd go for a 320. Parts/labour etc all need to be factored in as when a beamer goes wrong, u pay through the nose (luckily my cousin works at a BMW garage phew!)

Love the car though. Runs beautifully even on the miles it's done (way over 150k now).

Enjoy!


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Cheap insurance on a evo at 21??? They qouted me £21,000 on a wrx! Good luck lol


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Btw I'm 22


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

SonOfZeus said:


> For those who've owned an E46, an Evo 7/8, Impreza STI or Skyline, could you go into detail about the running costs? When I'm 21, I can insure any of these cars cheap (sub £1k..), so looking to get one of them. Wanting to know things like:
> 
> Which did you have?
> 
> ...


With the price of fuel and insurance going up on a weekly basis and you wanting a Skyline or a Scooby at 21, at the end of the week you won't have any money to live off because the insurance company will take you're pants down.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Whose insurance would you be on if you got any of them cars?


The insurance companies have got wise to that now mate, as soon as you tell them you want to add a young driver they hike the prices up no end.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

haza1234 said:


> Cheap insurance on a evo at 21??? They qouted me £21,000 on a wrx! Good luck lol


Fookin hell ya kidding?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Own insurance, own name.. I wouldn't dream of fronting it, mugs game. Will have 3 years NCD. Insurance is with Elephant/Admiral group... £880 M3 Cab, £680 Evo 7 FQ320, £680 WRX STI Prodrive etc...

I've always had cheap insurance tbf, presume I live in a good insurance area etc! I know it won't be cheap to run, but I'm young and have little outgoings, may as well enjoy the money?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

haza1234 said:


> Cheap insurance on a evo at 21??? They qouted me £21,000 on a wrx! Good luck lol


Birmingham, that's why lol. I've never paid than £1300 in my own name since I was 17!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

SonOfZeus said:


> Own insurance, own name.. I wouldn't dream of fronting it, mugs game. Will have 3 years NCD. Insurance is with Elephant/Admiral group... £880 M3 Cab, £680 Evo 7 FQ320, £680 WRX STI Prodrive etc...
> 
> I've always had cheap insurance tbf, presume I live in a good insurance area etc! I know it won't be cheap to run, but I'm young and have little outgoings, may as well enjoy the money?


Go for it then mate if that's the case, enjoy you're money.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

its not the insurance you should be worried about

id be more worried about the amount of super these things go through!

m3 would probably be cheapest to run out of them


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Assuming 15mpg average (which I imagine they'd all do, M3 will I know that.) It's about £100 a week on fuel, doing 250 miles a week. Servicing/work, well I have a couple of good mates who are mechanics, so generally I can get work done very cheap.

I think M3 is the most tempting tbh, purely because it's a great combination of good looks, speed, comfort and is generally a respected car and isn't associated with being too "boy racer" like..

Anyone know how much an e46 M3 will run you on tax these days?


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Do M3 do a diesel version?


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

I remember paying 2500 on 1.2 claped out fiesta, I'm moving to the country side ha


----------



## c2c (Feb 28, 2011)

I would have given my left nut to own a evo at 21, **** it I would have given both of them, I wouldnt have lasted 5 mins lol


----------



## Matty-boy (Jan 9, 2012)

Owned an E46 M3 for about 6 years - best car I've ever had. Economy wasn't too bad, would nudge 30mpg on a good run, would normally average about 25mpg, but in the last few years I only did about 4k miles a year.

Tyres are expensive, you need good tyres on these cars. The M3's are very reliable, find a local specialist to service it as that will keep servicing costs down. Never owned any of the others so can't comment. Could look at Porsche's too as they hold there value well, wish I'd bought a 993 instead of the M3 as i wouldn't have lost a penny on it!

Road tax was £405 a year on the M3, insurance for me was about £600 (but I'm old!) with a clean license and 9yrs no claims. Your quotes seem very cheap!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Just about to buy one myself

Prob go for the evo


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Im Thinking of selling my rs4 mtm if any1s interested...

Got some news yday that were moving office... So need an economical car...


----------



## majormuscle (Oct 24, 2009)

Buy the m3 it will still be running well when the rest are sitting in the scrappy besides those old jap cars all drive like Nissan cherry turbos I owned an e46 m3 cab a few years back awesome car wouldn't even consider the others, running costs where high tho and I'm a mechanic so done my own repairs


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

all of those cars will do under 20mpg on a blast.

skyline r33gtr easily tuneable to over 500bhp if not already for a few K. gtr is a big car so better on a track than round our B roads.

Evo great point to point car so if you wanna blast down the lanes this is the one. plus a modded one can get 0-60 in well under 4 seconds mg:

impreza STi also good down the lanes as tuneable as an evo. Evo can get to over 450bhp on stock internals just about.

M3 not that tuneable unless you are minted  Fast but nothing like a modded evo. m3 is upper tax bracket so 400 odd quid a year?

you could look at Supras a mk4 RZ 6 speed manual can be had for 10k with 500bhp+ these are seriously fast





 that ones just been sold for parts!

whats ur budget for a car? 5-8k?


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

I have a PPP UK 300 with mods , love it ....


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

majormuscle said:


> Buy the m3 it will still be running well when the rest are sitting in the scrappy besides those old jap cars all drive like Nissan cherry turbos have a look at e46 m3s as well surprisingly cheap to buy now


ye estoril blue convertible  . make sure you buy a fully serviced one as they are expensive to repair and have problems like the rear drive parts destroying them selves if you give it the beans off the line

jap cars can be cheap to maintain. Although the evo has quite a hardcore service schedule and the BMW well if you have service 2 coming up be prepared to pay 2k :/


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

http://pistonheads.co.uk/sales/3991280.htm that would be a good bet


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

I used to own an Evo IX GT. imported, so tax was cheap on it as it was registered as PLG. I agree with sambuca. Evo you will have the most fun in, although now they're so cheap, falling well into that chavvy bracket. Running costs can be eye watering. Mine was around 400/400. In the end I turned it into a track toy to compete in sprints.

If you want to look for a decent example, try the MLR (Mitsubishi Lancer Register) any questions, give me a shout, if you do go for one, let me know and I'll give you the names of some reputable tuners near to you.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

I had a scooby STI modded to 500bhp with 2.5l engine and strocker kit, cost me £400 a year to insure when I was 33 years old, did 12mpg was impossible to sell.

paid £6000 for the car, £6000 spent on the engine and got £4000 when I sold it ;( never again


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Insure an Evo at 21 for under a grand? Dirt cheap if true mate, I've got 10 years on you and a squeaky clean licence, and can barely insure one for that price.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

I got quoted on a scooby + an evo and the highest price was £95,000  brilliant!

At 22


----------



## DAMO-24 (Dec 20, 2011)

Get the beemer deffo but m3?? fwooo sum fuel costs there. Ive got a 3 series msport n its fast enough, petrol tho. Absolutely love the car but if i was goin to get another one id get a 3series m sport diesel, white or black... Yeahhhhh buddy!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

All this talk makes me feel I want my scooby and 200sx back


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Jimbo Slice had a wrx sti impreza, sold it the day our son was born because it cost so much to run. Infact he actually owned 4 Subaru's and broke 3 of them sold the parts and made a nice wee sum. I'm sure when he sees this he'll take great pleasure in telling you all about it lol


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

I find it hard to believe you are getting quotes like that at your age, regardless of area! No company's would touch me till I was 25 for a start, by which time I had other things to spend my money on. Then again I've no idea how they work this stuff out. I managed to get a supercharged type r a couple year ago for under a grand, yet I struggled to get a quote for a 1.2 fiesta this year. Insurance is a right ball ache.


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

haza1234 said:


> I remember paying 2500 on 1.2 claped out fiesta, I'm moving to the country side ha


haha!! when i first past just over 2 years ago i was quoted 3400 on a 1.2 corsa in a really nice area just outside coventry, the insurance companies are just fcuking pr*cks tbh!


----------



## Roid the Lloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

E46 330ci here, and love it! Just dropped it off at the garage as it goes for an MOT, fingers crossed it sails through.

Lovely cars, not too bad on the maintenance front if you take to a BMW specialist rather than the main dealership, they're pretty solid. Things to be wary of are front suspension wearing out around the 60k mark, i.e wishbones and bushes. You need to replace the cooling system around 100k as with all BMW i.e rad, water pump and thermostat.

I get about 25mpg of mixed driving, so it's quite thirsty but expected for a 3 litre. Tax is 148 quid for 6 months. Decent tyres all round will set you back about 700-800 quid and they wear out quickly at the rear, especially if the car is driven hard a lot.

That's about it. Doubt you'll get one insured for under a grand though at your age. I'm 31 with 8 years no claims and my insurance is 672 fully comp.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Not one of the cars listed but i had my Supra at 20. 401bhp single turbo conversion. Dont even think about the insurance, the petrol will be what determines how often you use the car. I hardly erver used it because cost an absolute fortune to run! When you have that power available, its hard to drive economical!


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

it depends at 21 what you can affod to purchase the car for?

I would say go for a 335D if you can afford it, a simple remap for £400 and your in M3 territory with 30-35mpg.


----------



## sawyer (Jan 18, 2009)

Mate I sell evos an I wouldn't buy one!!!!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I used to have an e46 M3.. recently sold few weeks back. Nice car etc.. but when something goes wrong your just constantly paying out for it.

Service, tyres, MOT, Tax, insurance, Maintenance, fuel etc.. It wasnt cheap to run. I had it 18 months cost me 12,500 sold for 8,500 18months later and probably spent 3-4000 on it over the year to maintain it, (tyres, service, tax, MOT, oil leaks etc) So in 18months I lost 4grand on it, plus spent near 4 grand on it.

If I were you I wouldnt bother.

If I could go back I would get a banger.. Then have an M3 literally for the weekends etc. To use as an everyday car just takes its toll on the wallet. Unless your earning great money I really wouldnt bother.

Cost me £100 a week in fuel.

Insurance 24 years old, 3 NCB £950.


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> For those who've owned an E46, an Evo 7/8, Impreza STI or Skyline, could you go into detail about the running costs? When I'm 21, I can insure any of these cars cheap (sub £1k..), so looking to get one of them. Wanting to know things like:
> 
> Which did you have? Mate had an EVO8
> 
> ...


See above in the quote for answers.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Looked at the M3 at it was the worry of if something does go wrong, it's going to ruin me to fix. At the end of the day they were £50k cars new, now they are dropping into 'affordable' territory, people have no doubt neglected small bits and bobs and as things start to go wrong is what put me off. Also every boy racer is looking at them now they can afford one on finance.

Awesome cars mind, but for driving thrills, I decided on a 350z instead. Doesn't have rear seats, is slightly slower, slightly less agile, slightly more thirsty. But cheaper to insure, repairs are far cheaper, and for the overall package, I couldn't justify anything more that the M3 did over the 350z that warranted spending an extra 4/5k, have just as much fun in the 350z and have an extra 4/5k in my pocket (well did before I split with the misses haha). IMO it looks nicer too.

Evos/Scoobies/Skylines are all too raw for me. They don't have the looks or comforts that the M3/350z/911/Boxter have, 4WD also put me off and wasn't a fan of the R33 skylines looks unless modded which I wasn't going to do, or pay through the nose to in insurance.


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

Insurance will be an absolute ass raping at 21yo. I've got a moderately tuned twinturbo rx7 which only costs me around £450 a year on a classic policy but you need to be over a certain age and have a second car for daily duties.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

My mate had a MR 360 FQ that he got rid of last year that he had owned for about 10 months. Absolute beast of a car (not just the power, the handling was breathtaking). Not a massive tank on them, but he could go through a tank of super in about 75 miles when properly on it. Tax is raping, but I guess you know that. Servicing was expensive and often, needed a new clutch (£2000 for an uprated one), The active yaw control solenoids needed changing (think that was around £800). Car was 3 years old and only had 18000 miles on the clock. Also had an issue with a turbo pipe, wasn't partially expensive but took some diagnostics and lucky he got a second opinion as one of the most respected Evo garages told him he needed a new turbo.

All in all an awesome car, but a pretty expensive weekend toy. Was it worth it... depends if you can afford it I suppose.


----------



## hoolah (Sep 1, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> Own insurance, own name.. I wouldn't dream of fronting it, mugs game. Will have 3 years NCD. Insurance is with Elephant/Admiral group... £880 M3 Cab, £680 Evo 7 FQ320, £680 WRX STI Prodrive etc...
> 
> I've always had cheap insurance tbf, presume I live in a good insurance area etc! I know it won't be cheap to run, but I'm young and have little outgoings, may as well enjoy the money?


I dont understand these insurance tbh, i had a quote on a evo 7 and mine was 18g with 3ncb and im 21


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Can assure you the quotes are right lol, £660 on a Evo FQ-300.. Pretty nuts, I ain't complaining though.

I'm leaning towards the M3 tbh.. Think it'll be cheaper to run than the others, probably better MPG, less to go wrong (Evo obviously has all the computerised crap, and as much as I love turbo cars, it's just one more thing to go wrong..) I also think M3's are the complete package out of the box, 340bhp would be plenty for now.. Wouldn't consider any other 3 series, my mate has a 330, and it's slow, my current car eats it.. Hence I want something a jump quicker than my current car, and M3 is the only 3 series that'll do that! Also think M3s just look and hold an image which is way above any other 3 series.

Don't like 993s and out of price range tbh, would be looking to spend £8k I reckon give or take.


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Iv got an e46, the 330 3 litre. Damn fast. spent an extra 1.5k on audio gear.

Im 28 and insurance is £680, get roughly 20mpg, tyres are the worse thing run flats are like £350 each. tax is £260 i think.

**** it though id rather spank all my cash on a nice car and have something to show for it than let it sit in the bank.

My dad saved for years then my mum ****ed off and took it all so i figure if you got it, spend it


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> Can assure you the quotes are right lol, £660 on a Evo FQ-300.. Pretty nuts, I ain't complaining though.
> 
> I'm leaning towards the M3 tbh.. Think it'll be cheaper to run than the others, probably better MPG, less to go wrong (Evo obviously has all the computerised crap, and as much as I love turbo cars, it's just one more thing to go wrong..) I also think M3's are the complete package out of the box, 340bhp would be plenty for now.. Wouldn't consider any other 3 series, my mate has a 330, and it's slow, my current car eats it.. Hence I want something a jump quicker than my current car, and M3 is the only 3 series that'll do that! Also think M3s just look and hold an image which is way above any other 3 series.
> 
> Don't like 993s and out of price range tbh, would be looking to spend £8k I reckon give or take.


Does your mate with the 330 just drive like a girl? Think with chip mod thats £250 you can get 0-60 down to 6 secs


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Sharp161 said:


> Does your mate with the 330 just drive like a girl? Think with chip mod thats £250 you can get 0-60 down to 6 secs


Nope, mines just quick lol. Munched a 330 cab the other day too, he was so ****ed off he started trying to crash into me further down the road, slamming on in front of me and ****..

Had a little race with one of them new Toyota GT86's last night, SLOW!! Wouldnt reccomend anyone waste 25k odd on one!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Vauxhall VX220 or do you like the bigger cars? They are pretty cheap to service and great mpg.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

All those cars are great when running good , but when things go wrong expect to pay big money when replacing something, especially the skylines.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Nah don't like Vauxhalls, only Vauxhall i'd own is a VXR8..


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

i have owned 3 subaru impreza,s since i was 26 first was a 1994 WRX import which cost me £743 3rd party F/T to insure, second was a 2001 WRX (uk version) which cost me £580 fully comp to insure and i currently have a 1996 Sti Type RA which is costing me £500 to insure fully comp (33 yrs old) full no claims.

these cars cost alot to run, petrol is a joke ( shell v power) MPG isnt good, ive done 24mpg on a motorway run but i average around 15-19 around town. Tax depends on which you buy (mine is £245 per year) but the newer STi's cost £480 per year.

impreza's are very reliable if looked after properly,regular oil changes will help to keep them as they should be

if you can get an impreza sub £1000 at 21 years old ide love to see the actual quote, im insured with a subaru specialist.

first WRX










previous WRX










current V2 STI RA


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

SonOfZeus said:


> Own insurance, own name.. I wouldn't dream of fronting it, mugs game. Will have 3 years NCD. Insurance is with Elephant/Admiral group... £880 M3 Cab, £680 Evo 7 FQ320, £680 WRX STI Prodrive etc...
> 
> I've always had cheap insurance tbf, presume I live in a good insurance area etc! I know it won't be cheap to run, but I'm young and have little outgoings, may as well enjoy the money?


Amazed at them quotes. I'm 33, had my license and been driving for three years without any claims (had motorbikes in my 20s, hence not been driving long), insured with either Admiral or Elephant the whole time, and I'm paying £700 a year full comp driving an Aygo! Thought about changing motors recently and looked at quotes for a two seater convertible - S2000, MX5, MR2 Roadster etc - and they came out £1500-£2200.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

£700 on an aygo??? I bet I could insure one for £400 quid with them right now lol, ****ty slow cars like 1.1's 1.2's etc are like £300-400 for me with them when I'm 21, about £500 atm.. No idea why it's so cheap, I think they like me!!


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Personally I wouldn't touch an e46 m3 at the £8k mark. For that price I'm assuming they're quite old? +6 yrs. plenty of time to have been abused and/or neglected. When it does go wrong it will cost a bomb.

With £8k I would go for a VX220 turbo. Cheap but fast as fk and can be tuned easily. Don't like Vauxhall? Well it's designed and built by lotus so it's not really a vauxhall. Vx220 would eat m3 on b roads.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

lol, age and milage doesn't determine how a cars been looked after.. No doubt plenty of the last ones which are f*cked and plenty of the earliest ones which are still sweet as a nut, just got to know what you're looking for and find the right one..

Not bothered about b roads, thats where people stack it, rather straight line speed. Also like M3's for the image... Looks a lot more respectable pulling up in an M3, than it does in a vauxhall vx220, although I'm sure people will understand once youve spent 10 minutes explaining lotus made it. :lol:

But in all seriousness, I'd never ever in a million years buy a VX220.. It's about looks and performance.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

just my 2 cents...i have an jaguar xj sport its a v8 3.2 and im putting £20 at a bare minimum each day and i dont use to for work either...any of the cars you mentioned are going to use more than mine i would say.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

all those cars will cost you a fortune to run. go for something retro like what you find in the second hand mode in gran turismo 1


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Worked it out, will be £75-£80 a week on fuel roughly.

I'm aware in won't be cheap lol, but that's what you get with cars like that.. If I was wanting to save pennys, I'd be buying a 106 1.5 diesel...


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

nevermind fuel, price up service costs and worse case scenarios because on cars like that if you skip services or take it to kwik fit you will find it very hard selling it on


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

SonOfZeus said:


> Worked it out, will be £75-£80 a week on fuel roughly.
> 
> I'm aware in won't be cheap lol, but that's what you get with cars like that.. If I was wanting to save pennys, I'd be buying a 106 1.5 diesel...


think youl get a suprise if you think youl only spend £80 quid if your using an e46 m3 everyday..double that and youl be closer mate


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

You can get 22mpg out of an M3 round town if you don't drive like a knob, I know people with M3's who get that.. 22mpg isn't that bad, I only get 28mpg if that in my current car..


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Go for the diesel version of the m3 mate smart as fook fast and good on fuel 40 mpg ..


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Eff that, hate diesels!! So boring to drive, will wait til I'm going grey to worry about driving a derv.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

SonOfZeus said:


> You can get 22mpg out of an M3 round town if you don't drive like a knob, I know people with M3's who get that.. 22mpg isn't that bad, I only get 28mpg if that in my current car..


what ive found with cars is that mpg are like weight lifting records,people often make the figures up


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

lol I've seen it.. Take them carefully and they're not much worse than a normal 330, my mates 330 gets like 26-28! I know I'd much rather have the extra 110 BHP and a little less worse fuel (although a lot worse when you go pedal to the metal admittedly, but that's what all the money is for!)


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Getting a performance car and worrying about mpg is daft.

Its all about smiles per miles. Stick some fvcking nitrous on the fvcker and crank the boost up.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

dusher said:


> Getting a performance car and worrying about mpg is daft.
> 
> Its all about smiles per miles. Stick some fvcking nitrous on the fvcker and crank the boost up.


Didn't make this thread to be told by people who can't afford decent cars not to buy one... was for people who've owned them to guide me on which one to pick! M3 definitely in the lead atm though..


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

SonOfZeus said:


> Didn't make this thread to be told by people who can't afford decent cars not to buy one... was for people who've owned them to guide me on which one to pick! M3 definitely in the lead atm though..


Im confused whether or not that was a dig at me.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> You can get 22mpg out of an M3 round town if you don't drive like a knob, I know people with M3's who get that.. 22mpg isn't that bad, I only get 28mpg if that in my current car..


I sold my 53 plate e46 m3 earlier this year. Good car but selling it was best.thing I ever did. They cost a fortune to run. It's not just fuel and insurance. Tax is over £300 a year. Set of tyres £1000 and you'll do a set a year if you drive it like its meant to be driven. Basic service £500 assuming nothing wrong with it.

Mpg more like 18-22 max. I never got more than 24 out of mine and I was trying to be good!

Having said that they are good cars, great fun and silly fast. Get a lot of spec for your money too.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

dusher said:


> Im confused whether or not that was a dig at me.


No it was aimed at the people who are banging on about how you shouldn't get one because they're expensive to run when they've clearly never owned one and never will! Thread was for feedback on the cars I asked about, not for opinions on whether or not I should get one at all.



Ginger Ben said:


> I sold my 53 plate e46 m3 earlier this year. Good car but selling it was best.thing I ever did. They cost a fortune to run. It's not just fuel and insurance. Tax is over £300 a year. Set of tyres £1000 and you'll do a set a year if you drive it like its meant to be driven. Basic service £500 assuming nothing wrong with it.
> 
> Mpg more like 18-22 max. I never got more than 24 out of mine and I was trying to be good!
> 
> Having said that they are good cars, great fun and silly fast. Get a lot of spec for your money too.


My mate can get ~28 on a run no probem.. Get a mate to service it, £500 for an oil and filter change? Have a laugh.. Anyone who pays that has mug written on their forehead!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Yeah just service it yourself and 'stamp' the book ;-)


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

SonOfZeus said:


> No it was aimed at the people who are banging on about how you shouldn't get one because they're expensive to run when they've clearly never owned one and never will! Thread was for feedback on the cars I asked about, not for opinions on whether or not I should get one at all.
> 
> My mate can get ~28 on a run no probem.. Get a mate to service it, £500 for an oil and filter change? Have a laugh.. Anyone who pays that has mug written on their forehead!


Ahhh I see. E46 m3's power delivery is great, usable and handle well for a heavy car. All the other cars you've suggested are very nice, but shouty cars if you get what I mean. I like to stay discreet this days, but its always nice to know you have that power under your right foot.

Brother had a EVO FQ300 running 400bhp+, the boost would snap your neck. Always found their clutches to be annoying for everyday driving. Probably because always driven ones with paddle clutches, seem more of an on off switch ha.


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

SonOfZeus said:


> lol, age and milage doesn't determine how a cars been looked after.. No doubt plenty of the last ones which are f*cked and plenty of the earliest ones which are still sweet as a nut, just got to know what you're looking for and find the right one..
> 
> Not bothered about b roads, thats where people stack it, rather straight line speed. Also like M3's for the image... Looks a lot more respectable pulling up in an M3, than it does in a vauxhall vx220, although I'm sure people will understand once youve spent 10 minutes explaining lotus made it. :lol:
> 
> But in all seriousness, I'd never ever in a million years buy a VX220.. It's about looks and performance.


What I mean is 8k is basically the **** end of the stick when buying an m3. The cars at the bottom of the price bracket are there for a reason lol.

As for respectable image, I guess its down to the person but imo an e46 m3 just screams chav these days.

Oh and I've got an e92 by the way so apparently as my car is newer and more expensive than yours, I'm allowed an opinion.


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

imprezas are superb cars, if your looking for a raw performance road car then go for a classic shape STi, if its a bit more comfort and style you want then go for the 'newage' sti 2001 onwards. The WRX is a nice car but you will soon be wanting more power so buying the STi would be much more practical.. better performance,suspension,brakes plus a 6 speed box. as ive posted earlier ive owned both but my second WRX cost me a fortune to get it to where i wanted it. (sti spec) my current type RA is vertually a ralley car on the road.... light weight no nonsense 300bhp saloon but i didnt buy it as a family car im an enthusiat.

i find it very hard to look anywhere else other than subaru at the moment.... ive owned a few different makes but none of them put a smile on my face when i drove them like my impreza does..

ive already said about running costs in my other post and trust me when i say this.... you can double alot of the costs if you buy an Evo.. i was quoted rediculous prices for insurance on one

oh..and as for diesels, have a go in an STi Spec D and tell me they are boring


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Pics or noe92m3 :lol: I agree M3's are getting more of a chavvy image because of the price, but they're still not "there" yet.. I like Blob eye scooby STI's, but they SCREAM chav, which is one thing that puts me off... Then again, to the general population, any jap crap will be regarded as chav, I think M3's aren't yet, although maybe more so to car enthusiasts..

Generally the cheaper ones are the older ones yes, but does that mean they're worse examples? No. You can get a MINTER of an E46 for 10k these days. No doubt there's some minters for less money, always bargains to be found if you know what to look for!

I'd have an E92 M3 if I had the money, sadly I don't!


----------



## Daz1245 (Jan 14, 2012)

I have a Saab 93 2.0l vector turbo with 210bhp no where near as fast as cars mentioned but mine costs £50 per week to to 300 miles to work and back which ain't to bad

And service costs are brill I serviced the car my self and cost a total of £63

£23 for filters off eBay

£20 for spark plus

£20 for 5l of oil

job done In 2 hours and the computer says I don't need another service for 700 days lol

I'm just saying y don't you go for a powerful car below the ones your aiming at ?


----------



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

skylines are ace mate dad has a r32 gtr but only uses it now and then due to fuel costs etc.

ive always wanted a nippy car ive been offerd a satria gti with a evo turbo lump in it. £1800 to insure though im so tempted!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

No trying to be harsh mate you have a wealthy family backing you so that's all gravy, the simple fact you have theses choices available to you at your age tell us everything, pick your car get it insured the tax and runnings costs are going to be a minor in your position.

Your very fortunate and already many myself included would be envious of it but learn to have a little tact and class with And hopefully you won't turn into one of these young yupiees people only pretend to likE

Words of wisdom that all 

Now the big kid comes out, Beemer for a bit 'upper class' ands making the little girls creamy but if your a proper driver take the skyline


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

I wish it was an m3 lol. 4.0 v8 mmmmm

It's only a 325i. Lovely car but slow and juicy as ****. 27mpg max. 19" run flats cost a bomb, backs wear quickly and because of the geo setup of the coupe, the fronts wear on the outer edges quickly. Few bits broken on it already and they not cheap to repair


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> My mate can get ~28 on a run no probem.. Get a mate to service it, £500 for an oil and filter change? Have a laugh.. Anyone who pays that has mug written on their forehead!


Wow he must drive like my nan. Actually the kind of person who pays that is the kind that understands the importance of maintaining a full BMW history on a car like an M3.

You wanted feedback I gave it to you, like it or lump it.


----------



## DaveCl (Sep 2, 2012)

I had a V2 STI 1995. It was running at 330 bhp. Was capable of more but i would have needed to upgrade the clutch and when at 22psi boost it got a bit twitchy. Due to a 700 lb weight advantage, it was faster that my mates 500 bhp EVO. Fuel economy was very much dependant on driving style. Reliability was amazing. Insurance was ok for years, then they put it up a lot. I don't have a car now, and i wont have a car until i can have another STI.


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> All this talk makes me feel I want my scooby and 200sx back


In other words "I had a scooby and a 200sx" :thumbup1:


----------



## majormuscle (Oct 24, 2009)

As I said earlier all those jap go karts not a patch on the quality of an m3 go and drive all of them and iv no doubt you will buy the m3 and as for performance goes not many cars have legs long enough to keep with an m3 after 100 mph , makes sure you get an smg model once you get use to it you will love it


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

im not sure about the ones you mentioned, what i do know is forget a skyline, not a company on the planet is going to insure you on one of them.

my last quote was £2100 and ive got a record of 15 years no claims.


----------



## Kermit2 (Sep 24, 2010)

Add Title


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

LOL, so much ignorance.. Just because YOU can't insure something at your age for that price, doesn't mean I can't.. There are kids my age who'd be looking at paying 5-6x what I'd pay on most cars, so what? I can still insure them for my price, they can't, their loss.. Don't be so ignorant..

M3 imo is the complete package I think, with Skylines I think you need to start tinkering to get the best out of it, at which point not only are you promoting more to go wrong, but it's even more money spent (which you won't ever get back when it comes to modifying.) I imagine the Skylines/Evos will normally see 10-15mpg too..?

Scoobys I still can't decide on. It'd be a blob eye STI if anything, I never understand how quick or not quick they are.. I've never ever encountered a "quick" Scooby myself, I'd love to drive one with 300-350BHP and see what they really go like. Definitely going to need to do some test drives first. Will likely go for a manual, I like manual cars, and SMG is a HUGE bill if it goes wrong..

Oh, and my family is definitely not "well off" LOL, I wish!!! I'm just young with little outgoings and in full time work with money to burn.. Only young once, so may aswell enjoy it, right?


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> Own insurance, own name.. I wouldn't dream of fronting it, mugs game. Will have 3 years NCD. Insurance is with Elephant/Admiral group... £880 M3 Cab, £680 Evo 7 FQ320, £680 WRX STI Prodrive etc...
> 
> I've always had cheap insurance tbf, presume I live in a good insurance area etc! I know it won't be cheap to run, but I'm young and have little outgoings, may as well enjoy the money?


try company called keith michaels and a guy called gary moulson, excellent insurance company especially with scoobs and other performance motors.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

As for servicing, M3's IMO have depreciated to the point where having a BMW service history isn't so important.. They'll no doubt depreciate even further when the new M3 is released too. If it was an e90/2, I'd say definitely you'd be mad not to maintain the BMW servicing, but an E46 that could be a good 10 years old? IMO, no. But each to their own.. Especially if you're going to be keeping it a few years.. As long as you DO maintain it, regardless of where you get it done, I think that's the real issue.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Thunderstruck said:


> try company called keith michaels and a guy called gary moulson, excellent insurance company especially with scoobs and other performance motors.


Even for young drivers? TBH I'd be AMAZED if anyone would top the quotes Elephant/Admiral are giving, every other insurance company is £1000's more, they've always been MILES cheaper for me. But if they can do it even better, then even better!!


----------



## Akura (Jun 9, 2012)

Owned both a R32 GTR & a STI (V8).

Skyline was head and shoulders above it. Impreza wasn't the quickest, 320bhp, felt a little slower.

Get a really daft 1.0 liter run and use that as a day to day and get the M3 if you really fancy, and use that on proper journeys. Just going to the shops or the gym is where petrol on these cars does you.

Proper journeys or days out they are sound.

For all the ignorant knobs, both above cars were insured under the age of 23.

The GTR at 21 also.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Akura said:


> Owned both a R32 GTR & a STI (V8).
> 
> Skyline was head and shoulders above it. Impreza wasn't the quickest, 320bhp, felt a little slower.
> 
> ...


I've always regarded Scoobys as being slow for the power, i.e. a 400BHP scooby would be a fair bit slower than a 400BHP Evo, but I don't know why, and I've never driven one, it's just the jist I got !! Would you agree?

Hmm, running 2 cars though, means both need insurance/tax/MOT, it makes you wonder how much you'd really save? Not to mention I hate driving around in crap cars, which is a big reason why I want something like the M3! (Strong poser) Would annoy me only having it for weekends!!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

i made the mistake of going with cheapest once, then the day came i found out why they were so cheap, then went over to KM and would never go to anyone else if i ever get another scoob etc.

i dont know for sure from what year but the tax on some scoobies went upto crazy money a few years back so worth checking out local scooby clubs etc or go onto scoobynet forum for up to date info.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Thunderstruck said:


> i made the mistake of going with cheapest once, then the day came i found out why they were so cheap, then went over to KM and would never go to anyone else if i ever get another scoob etc.
> 
> i dont know for sure from what year but the tax on some scoobies went upto crazy money a few years back so worth checking out local scooby clubs etc or go onto scoobynet forum for up to date info.


You referring to garages in the first part? I'd have my mechanic mates do basic servicing, that's not difficult and certainly not worth paying over the odds.. I'd look to take it to a specialist for anything involved/particular to the M3's etc. Wouldn't dream of going main dealer (or should we say, Stealer) for anything unless I had to though.. Well overpriced, and you certainly won't make back on resale what you spend with them at this stage in the cars life.


----------



## Akura (Jun 9, 2012)

SonOfZeus said:


> I've always regarded Scoobys as being slow for the power, i.e. a 400BHP scooby would be a fair bit slower than a 400BHP Evo, but I don't know why, and I've never driven one, it's just the jist I got !! Would you agree?
> 
> Hmm, running 2 cars though, means both need insurance/tax/MOT, it makes you wonder how much you'd really save? Not to mention I hate driving around in crap cars, which is a big reason why I want something like the M3! (Strong poser) Would annoy me only having it for weekends!!


Nope, scooby vs evo at that point you're talking fractions. If.

Put it this way, pick up a local decent runner with good t&t.

You service a scooby or evo (if you do it right) every 4k. Not using rookie oils as well,

You soon start saving. Insure the run around on a parents name, talking pennies.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Akura said:


> Nope, scooby vs evo at that point you're talking fractions. If.
> 
> Put it this way, pick up a local decent runner with good t&t.
> 
> ...


Hmm, always been one for keeping insurance legit though and doubt my parents would go for that idea anyway! Although saying that, I'd be suprised if it'd even be much cheaper given a cheap runner is probably £300-400 when I'm 21. I'd just like to be able to enjoy something day in day out though, rather than a weekender.

Ever have a go at an e46 m3 when you had your 320bhp Scooby? If so how much slower was the scoob?


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

to be fair at the end of the day an impreza is just a 2l turbo car like many other 2l turbos but throw in a few corners and the impreza becomes superb.. for performance and handling theere arnt many ' if any' better. evo's are more than caperble but to heavy imo.. yes m3's are quick in a straight line but i wouldnt fancey throwing one around.

not too sure how you can judge a car as slow if you have never driven one but 400bhp is one hell of an amount in a light weight sti... would easily keep an evo at bay.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

im insured with elephant.co.uk, the insurance is questionable its that cheap lol.

I was going to get either a skyline or an rx7 and could easily even afford either, I changed my mind due to the fact that some cnut would just find an excuse to break into my house and steal the keys for it so im stuck with my 1.2 litre clio unfortunately.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

SonOfZeus said:


> lol I've seen it.. Take them carefully and they're not much worse than a normal 330, my mates 330 gets like 26-28! I know I'd much rather have the extra 110 BHP and a little less worse fuel (although a lot worse when you go pedal to the metal admittedly, but that's what all the money is for!)


When you have a fast car you drive it fast, what would be the point in owning one otherwise?

You want economy then buy a diesel fiesta or something, any car that that was circa £50k new wasn't designed with economy in mind so if you have to ask the question then you can't afford it.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

I never said 400bhp was slow, I said I thought BHP per BHP, an Evo wuld come out top vs a scooby.. No real reasoning behind it, just scoobys have never been quick in my experience, but maybe I've just not come across a quick one yet !

More bothered about straight line speed, comfort and looks tbh. Not bothered about hammering it round corners, that's how people crash..


----------



## D8on (Aug 8, 2005)

Are you dreaming with those insurance quotes? if not I think you will be disappointed with the cars you mentioned if your just worried about speed and they are all standard. After coming from my zx6 and even after driving an e92 m3 it still didn't have the same affect.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Smitch said:


> When you have a fast car you drive it fast, what would be the point in owning one otherwise?
> 
> You want economy then buy a diesel fiesta or something, any car that that was circa £50k new wasn't designed with economy in mind so if you have to ask the question then you can't afford it.


LOL, so you think every M3 driver gos balls to the walls on their way to work? Read your post, that's dumb... You drive it sensibly in the week, and then enjoy it when you go for a blast... You don't drive it fast everywhere LOL.

Some stupid replies here!

If you haven't owned an M3/Skyline/Evo/Scooby etc, dont bother replying and enjoy your diesels and 1.2s..


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

D8on said:


> Are you dreaming with those insurance quotes? if not I think you will be disappointed with the cars you mentioned if your just worried about speed and they are all standard. After coming from my zx6 and even after driving an e92 m3 it still didn't have the same affect.


Dissapointed with the speed of an M3? LOL. Not sure if serious... Is it only worth while if it's a 1000BHP Supra? Derp..


----------



## D8on (Aug 8, 2005)

Im deadly serious. As i used to ride a zx6r as my daily commute most cars I drive now feel slow.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

SonOfZeus said:


> LOL, so you think every M3 driver gos balls to the walls on their way to work? Read your post, that's dumb... You drive it sensibly in the week, and then enjoy it when you go for a blast... You don't drive it fast everywhere LOL.
> 
> Some stupid replies here!
> 
> If you haven't owned an M3/Skyline/Evo/Scooby etc, dont bother replying and enjoy your diesels and 1.2s..


Having owned an Audi S4 and a Porsche 911 amongst other performance cars I can tell you that you get used to the power and it doesn't feel quick any more so you don't realise you're doing it.

But hey, being 15 years younger than me and never having owned a performance car you obviously know more than me.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Nidge said:


> Do M3 do a diesel version?


yes, i think only the E90 models are diesel though.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm well aware you get used to the power, I've learn that through the cars I've had so far, and that's already a huge jump in speed... But I've not lost the ability to drive in a controlled manner and sensibly if I desire.. LOL

Maybe you can't control your speed, but others can..


----------



## D8on (Aug 8, 2005)

andysutils said:


> yes, i think only the E90 models are diesel though.


No, as far as im aware they dont do any diesel m3's and the e92 is a 4litre v8.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Diesel M3's? :lol:

Had a scooby wrx 2 years ago, hate 365 days that i owned it....broke down constantly, and cost a fortune for me to repair and in the end i couldnt sell it and traded it in for 25% of the price i bought it for :cursing: So never again....as previous to the scooby all my cars were german: bmw, audi, mercs....so im siding with the BMW M3 as i like my bmw's....as has been mentioned servicing and repairs will cost a bomb at a dealer so find a good specialist.


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

Smitch said:


> Having owned an Audi S4 and a Porsche 911 amongst other performance cars I can tell you that you get used to the power and it doesn't feel quick any more so you don't realise you're doing it.


I can vouch for this. Even though my rx7 is faster than most cars on the road, you eventually get used to the power and want more. This is mainly evident on track, so if you intend tracking it, then you will want more power eventually. I have been told however on the rx7 forum that 500bhp at the wheels is a nice stable figure where you'll never really get bored.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> Own insurance, own name.. I wouldn't dream of fronting it, mugs game. Will have 3 years NCD. Insurance is with Elephant/Admiral group... £880 M3 Cab, £680 Evo 7 FQ320, £680 WRX STI Prodrive etc...
> 
> I've always had cheap insurance tbf, presume I live in a good insurance area etc! I know it won't be cheap to run, but I'm young and have little outgoings, may as well enjoy the money?


Dam am 29 and paid £500 for third party insurance on a scooter and I live in a posh area.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

SonOfZeus said:


> I'm well aware you get used to the power, I've learn that through the cars I've had so far, and that's already a huge jump in speed... But I've not lost the ability to drive in a controlled manner and sensibly if I desire.. LOL
> 
> Maybe you can't control your speed, but others can..


Yep, I suppose you do have a full 3 years of driving experience under your belt so you know what you're talking about.....

We'll have this conversation once you've actually owned a performance car.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Why don't u post your quotes and prove everyone wrong then,

You expect people to just believe ur getting quotes cheaper at 21 with 3 years no claims than other people are at 35 with 12 years ?

Just out of interestwhat car are you driving ATM that can destroy any other BMW ?

You say very little outgoings. Does this mean you live with ur parents ?


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Dam am 29 and paid £500 for third party insurance on a scooter and I live in a posh area.


A bodybuilder on a scooter pmsl


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Lethagized said:


> I can vouch for this. Even though my rx7 is faster than most cars on the road


if it aint a rotor, it aint a motor :thumbup1:


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

Amen to that!


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Which did you have?

*Neither, something alot quicker than those cars in standard form*

What MPG did you return?

*19mpg combined, 27mpg just on a run and about 6-7mpg on a thrash*

What other running costs did you encounter?

*Tyres every 5k... Sometimes more often than that, but my car runs alot of camber*

*
*How much was tax?

*
Car is year 2000, so goes into the old tax bracket, since the engine is above 1599cc its £210 a year*

How reliable was it, any repair costs you incurred?

*Very, but I built it myself and know it inside out and can fix it myself*

General thoughts on the car/experience?

*Scoobys are **** and slow. You want an evo/ skyline. I yawned past my mates 380bhp scooby that ran a 1/4 in 11 something seconds.. they're good at one thing, getting off the line. You need alteast 500+ bhp in a scooby for it to feel fast, seriously... e46 M3's are good, just abit so so and not particuarly quick*. *Ive still got it, never going to sell, its currently on a weight loss diet to get 320bhp/ tonne out of it*.

And to the quote bollocks, dont post it up. I know first hand you can get quotes on anything you want for a good price at 21. I was driving the above car when I was 19 ffs and paying a grand on insurance. Its now about £800 a year. Ive got a golf gti 210bhp as a daily car now, slow as fcuk but does 38mpg and insurance is £590 FC for the year and im 21. My mates got an rx7, never been out in it but beautiful car, really is. Unreliable and you never want to drive it because it might blow up lol, but beautiful non the less.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

**** me most insurance i ever paid was 750 wow i ike being old...

i had a scooby 15mpg nice but clinicle, had no soul. Handled like a dream though, and power was great.

M3 is a girls car or hairdresser i suppose...

if i had money and could aford the petrol id go skyline


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

It's a shame really that rotary engines have a bad rep. I'm not denying they blow up. It's usually down to a lean mixture or ancillary component failure such as ignition breakup. The main thing with the rotary's especially the ones in the fd where they're all twinturbos is water seal failure which usually hits around the 60,000 mile mark. This happened to mine at just 52k miles just before i ******* went to the ring so i had to rebuild it myself, it never skipped a beat since though they need to be revved high, they're not happy idling away at 3000rpm all their life like in the rx8. There is a well known phrase in the rotary community 'a redline a day keeps the carbon away' and it's true. A lot of users run water injection to keep the carbon down which in turn decreases the risk detonation and a blown engine.


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Natty.Solider said:


> Which did you have?
> 
> *Neither, something alot quicker than those cars in standard form*
> 
> ...


What car did you have then? You never told us lol


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

rb79 said:


> i have owned 3 subaru impreza,s since i was 26 first was a 1994 WRX import which cost me £743 3rd party F/T to insure, second was a 2001 WRX (uk version) which cost me £580 fully comp to insure and i currently have a 1996 Sti Type RA which is costing me £500 to insure fully comp (33 yrs old) full no claims.
> 
> these cars cost alot to run, petrol is a joke ( shell v power) MPG isnt good, ive done 24mpg on a motorway run but i average around 15-19 around town. Tax depends on which you buy (mine is £245 per year) but the newer STi's cost £480 per year.
> 
> ...


What alloys are them you got on the STI??


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

To the Op, insurance and cost of servicing etc aside, if I was a 21 year old lad again with 3 years on my licence I'd probably avoid any of them cars.

Reason being is that you'll want to show off with any of them cars once you get them,you wont appreciate the power these cars have and you'll end up in the back of another car or hit a post and wreck your car. Then you'll be crying about your wasted money.

Get a normal half decent car and in 5 years time when you're a tad older and insurance will have come down to £700circa for any of them cars then get one.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Lethagized said:


> It's a shame really that rotary engines have a bad rep. I'm not denying they blow up. It's usually down to a lean mixture or ancillary component failure such as ignition breakup. The main thing with the rotary's especially the ones in the fd where they're all twinturbos is water seal failure which usually hits around the 60,000 mile mark. This happened to mine at just 52k miles just before i ******* went to the ring so i had to rebuild it myself, it never skipped a beat since though they need to be revved high, they're not happy idling away at 3000rpm all their life like in the rx8. There is a well known phrase in the rotary community 'a redline a day keeps the carbon away' and it's true. A lot of users run water injection to keep the carbon down which in turn decreases the risk detonation and a blown engine.


yes they arent that reliable, but ive seen a very few handful do past 120k before needing a rebuild, a lot of folk dont use the right oil and the apex seals are a b1tch, but i think there still the sexiest ever rice machine to come out of Japan.

Dam right about the revs, p1sses me off when people say long as you dont rev it to high it will be ok... lol thats what the rotarys were made for, for being reved past any piston engine and a lot people dont realise if you keep them idle at the 3000 mark you will probably just endup with a shed load of carbon build up.


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

this thread is ego testosterone central!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hmmm this thread has started to smell of BS to me.


----------



## jamieGSi (Feb 3, 2009)

Screenshots of quotes from a comparison site or nobeemer


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

jamieGSi said:


> Screenshots of quotes from a comparison site or nobeemer


It was something else that has started making me think this thread is a load of BS


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Can people not f*cking read? "Wait years til insurance is circa £700" LOL, Evo will be less already, and M3 is £180 more??

Why would I lie? LOL, are you that dumb/jealous? I'd have nothing to gain by lying about being able to insure them at that price, I'm not saying I've already got one, and when I do, I'll be sure to put up pics with name on paper...

Amazing how jealous some people are! Pathetic losers of life lol.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Humble pie nom nom.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> Can people not f*cking read? "Wait years til insurance is circa £700" LOL, Evo will be less already, and M3 is £180 more??
> 
> Why would I lie? LOL, are you that dumb/jealous? I'd have nothing to gain by lying about being able to insure them at that price, I'm not saying I've already got one, and when I do, I'll be sure to put up pics with name on paper...
> 
> Amazing how jealous some people are! Pathetic losers of life lol.


yes and thats the normal people get around here youve been here for a while and you should know after the noaudi thread

then another one today: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/192622-im-so-proud-im-dating-hotty-right-here.html

some people find it hard to get insurane on performance cars to me your quotes are believeble some people just get lucky quotes ma mate was 18 and was paying 400 for a honda civic when everyone else was paying closer to the 2k mark


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> Humble pie nom nom.


I can't see that as its too small a picture on the phone but i was paying just over £1000 for my e46 m3 with 5 years ncb, I'm 33 and lived in a good area.

I'd be incredibly surprised if you can get a quote for less than a grand on any of the cars you're on about, screen shot or not.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Evo, because, well, it's an evo!!!!!!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Rq355 said:


> yes and thats the normal people get around here youve been here for a while and you should know after the noaudi thread
> 
> then another one today: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/192622-im-so-proud-im-dating-hotty-right-here.html
> 
> some people find it hard to get insurane on performance cars to me your quotes are believeble some people just get lucky quotes ma mate was 18 and was paying 400 for a honda civic when everyone else was paying closer to the 2k mark


Screenshot above... I don't really care whether anyone believes me, I'm not claiming to have one, so what's to not believe? Once I get one, I'll put proof up just to silence the doubters..

I don't make claims I can't back up, I can assure you of that..


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

I assume you're going to pay your insurance all in one go otherwise a £843 quote turns into £1686!


----------



## jamieGSi (Feb 3, 2009)

i just done a quick comparison online whilst i wait on tea coming on an e46 m3 worth £7000, fully comp, £500 voluntary excess, for me as a 30 year old bus driver, 9 years ncb, living in one of the uks cheapest postcodes its just under £800 with admiral and elephant, change the age to 21 with 3 years ncb and it rockets up to way over £4000, i have came to the conclusion your talking utter ****e screenshot or not, so....


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

SonOfZeus said:


> Humble pie nom nom.


Still means nothing,you could have put you are a 50 year old man with 35 years ncb. When you post photos of it (not like noaudi), with you in them or any other proof I shall eat my humble pie.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

You people are unbelievable, seriously, who gives a fck if hes lying or not, its a good thread about something i am very much interested in so lets not find a reason to get it closed eh.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

andysutils said:


> You people are unbelievable, seriously, who gives a fck if hes lying or not, its a good thread about something i am very much interested in so lets not find a reason to get it closed eh.


I agree with this, other than the fact that I'm 23, with 5 years ncb and was looking at an e46 m3 last year... Cheapest quote I could find was over 4k and that was all the comparison sites and half a day spent on the phone!

So I'll be pished if this is true!! :lol:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

ditz said:


> I agree with this, other than the fact that I'm 23, with 5 years ncb and was looking at an e46 m3 last year... Cheapest quote I could find was over 4k and that was all the comparison sites and half a day spent on the phone!
> 
> So I'll be pished if this is true!! :lol:


i know the feeling, Skyline was the ultimate choice when i going to get another car but it was nearly £2000, which is weird because I can get insured on a porsche gt3 for £700 and there group 42 lol, all other group 20s are the same around the £700 mark, weird how the Skyline blows the price out the water.


----------



## jamieGSi (Feb 3, 2009)

andysutils said:


> You people are unbelievable, seriously, who gives a fck if hes lying or not, its a good thread about something i am very much interested in so lets not find a reason to get it closed eh.


Something I'm interested in also, having had an evo 2, e36 m3 and a scooby a few years ago but why make bull**** claims about insurance prices, why not just say which one would be the best for him? Perhaps he felt his cock would grow a few mm if some folks massaged his ego abit regarding how awesome he would be if some meerkats gave him cheap car insurance

Ps, the evo was waaaay too expensive to insure since it was an import lol


----------



## D8on (Aug 8, 2005)

To be fair mate im jealous of those insurance quotes, as ive only had my car license 5 months I was happy with to even get insured on my astra vxr. My insurance is with admiral too but I had to pay £2600 in one otherwise it went up to £4000 if paid monthly.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

£4k on insurance!! Ffs that's steep mate, but then again you've only had your license for 5 months and have a vxr


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> What alloys are them you got on the STI??


They look like Compomotives to me mate.


----------



## jamieGSi (Feb 3, 2009)

Gary29 said:


> They look like Compomotives to me mate.


Compomotives or speedlines


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

I was going to sell my 330cd to get one but having had a look at them I'm not going to bother.

All speed machines but I think the novelty could wear off fast.

Going to opt for the 335cd


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

jamieGSi said:


> Compomotives or speedlines


I thought Speedlines too, but the similar wheel Speedline do has straight spokes rather than a slight taper like these. I could be wrong though, hopefully the owner will be back to confirm????


----------



## jamieGSi (Feb 3, 2009)

Slight taper to the speedlines too

http://www.forum-auto.com/uploads/200401/seb45_1073307712_z_2013.jpg

http://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q302/r14wrc/PARTS%20IMPREZA/_wsb_511x481_Speedline6spoke.jpg


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

jamieGSi said:


> Screenshots of quotes from a comparison site or nobeemer


I had a 328I sport at 22 with 3 years no claims and live in a posh area with zero crime and it was 3k fully comp 10 years ago


----------



## jamieGSi (Feb 3, 2009)

SwAn1 said:


> I had a 328I sport at 22 with 3 years no claims and live in a posh area with zero crime and it was 3k fully comp 10 years ago


My m3 was around £650 5 years ago, was dicking about with some meerkats a month or so ago and thought I would see what it would be with 5 more years driving...£800 odd quid lol here's a pic of it, only m3 this threads gonna see


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Yeah thats what I mean insurance now, is loads more than it ever was I want to believe the OP but I cant as I can run quotes in the cheapest post codes (you can google this) with a car garaged doing fuk all miles older driver with more no claims and its still more. My insurance on my golf tdi I use for work is 400 notes per year. Im 31 with 7 years no claims and live in a 'a' band post code


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

CJ said:


> I was going to sell my 330cd to get one but having had a look at them I'm not going to bother.
> 
> All speed machines but I think the novelty could wear off fast.
> 
> Going to opt for the 335cd


CJ what do you think of the e90's?


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

i driving a 07 sti empreza at the moment ,currently get 20 mpg driving normal ,and 15 if i drive it hard.

Tells u what a killer atm is the tax 460 odd quid a year ,total discrace ,insurance is 500 so not to bad on that front .Love the car though .only 14 thousand so hardly ever leaves the drive lol


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> CJ what do you think of the e90's?


Performance wise the engines (especially diesels) are awesome...I prefer the earlier bmw styling though.

Massive e30 fan


----------



## jamieGSi (Feb 3, 2009)

CJ said:


> Performance wise the engines (especially diesels) are awesome...I prefer the earlier bmw styling though.
> 
> Massive e30 fan


Father in law has this tucked away in the garage, will be mine one day, just a lowly 1.8 but clean as a whistle with full 325 sport leather


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I used to have one of those same colour lol. I was 17 had a K&N filter and spoiler on it and thought I was the nuts


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

CJ said:


> Performance wise the engines (especially diesels) are awesome...I prefer the earlier bmw styling though.
> 
> Massive e30 fan


Im thinking of getting a e90 convertible for next summer, mainly for the wife though...currently have e60 Diesel M-sport, after getting it remapped the the performance is a lot better.

Did you keep it standard or your car remapped?

Was about to buy a e30 325 sport convertible in black, was pristine for £2500 from an old collector who loved his bmw's but backed out, kicking myself now as these cars are going for £5k now!! :cursing:


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

jamieGSi said:


> Father in law has this tucked away in the garage, will be mine one day, just a lowly 1.8 but clean as a whistle with full 325 sport leather


Awesome buddy.

Here is my current daily hack. I'm going to get it mapped this month. It's pretty much mint

Will get a 335 e90 coupe end of the year and keep this for the wife


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks nice for a 'hack' mate, what mpg do you get on a 330d?

2 coupes? im assuming you dont have kids? As i had a e36 coupe sport in alpina white with red leather, and it was the 1st thing to go when my son was born :crying:


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Got a Mondeo estate for the kids and dog mate, plus works vans 

Fuel economy is awesome 50 on a run and late 30's around town I reckon

Bloody fast as well


----------



## jamieGSi (Feb 3, 2009)

I love driving the e30, everyone looks at it as you go past, soon as I get it it'll be lowered a bit with either bbs wheels or alpinas


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Looks nice for a 'hack' mate, what mpg do you get on a 330d?
> 
> 2 coupes? im assuming you dont have kids? As i had a e36 coupe sport in alpina white with red leather, and it was the 1st thing to go when my son was born :crying:


White with red leather  

I've got so many cars I wish I had never sold


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

some of the e30's have been chaved to hell, which makes them look nasty :cursing: Nice clean ones are getting harder to find now as well.

CJ, what type of work do you do?


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

CJ said:


> White with red leather
> 
> I've got so many cars I wish I had never sold


Yes mate, wasn't everyone's cup of tea at the time but i liked it and it was better than all the silver/black ones on the road the the time.

Weird how i was driving a white car 10 years ago, and now all of a sudden 'white' is the colour of choice.....b1tch i did that a decade ago  :laugh:


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> some of the e30's have been chaved to hell, which makes them look nasty :cursing: Nice clean ones are getting harder to find now as well.
> 
> CJ, what type of work do you do?


Not many good originals around sadly mate

I run a company who specialise in installing conveyor belts into quarries and factories mate


----------



## jamieGSi (Feb 3, 2009)

I love this one....

http://freakingarage.pl/?p=1566

Clean, low, bbs wheels, doesn't need anything else


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Yeah that's a beauty


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

LOL @ Jamiegsi, bitter or what? I'd hate to be you... 30 year old driving around a bus all day and getting mugged off on insurance, and you could only for an e36 !!

Don't be sad, I'm sure your mothers proud of you if no one else!! :lol:


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh and if I'd put false information, why would the next cheapest quotes all be £1000's?? LOL, dumb ass..


----------



## jamieGSi (Feb 3, 2009)

SonOfZeus said:


> LOL @ Jamiegsi, bitter or what? I'd hate to be you... 30 year old driving around a bus all day and getting mugged off on insurance, and you could only for an e36 !!
> 
> Don't be sad, I'm sure your mothers proud of you if no one else!! :lol:


Not spoken to my mother for almost 4 years

I don't need to be trying to impress people I don't know on an internet forum, I have a 4 year old daughter who's daddy's the best in the world and a woman who I'm getting married to in 5 weeks, no way am I sad, life's pretty awesome, I really couldn't give 2 ****s about people on the internet, especially ones that feel they need to big themselves up for whatever reasons they may have, didn't daddy tell you he loved you? blessed with a small cock that needs massaged by folk on the net? If that's how you wanna live life that's fine by me, still calling bull**** on it tho x

Ps, I don't have the e36 anymore, I drive a Celica now, not the greatest car in the world but my family more than make up for it, good night, god bless


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

go for it,enjoy them while you're young and have the desire to own these cars regardless of expenses,once you go old it won't matter **** at all,m3s are too common nowadays and in uk almost everybody got one,get something bit more unique and tuned like them evos even if it will be the most expensive one to run


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

just get an rs5 :whistling:


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

jamieGSi said:


> Not spoken to my mother for almost 4 years
> 
> I don't need to be trying to impress people I don't know on an internet forum, I have a 4 year old daughter who's daddy's the best in the world and a woman who I'm getting married to in 5 weeks, no way am I sad, life's pretty awesome, I really couldn't give 2 ****s about people on the internet, especially ones that feel they need to big themselves up for whatever reasons they may have, didn't daddy tell you he loved you? blessed with a small cock that needs massaged by folk on the net? If that's how you wanna live life that's fine by me, still calling bull**** on it tho x
> 
> Ps, I don't have the e36 anymore, I drive a Celica now, not the greatest car in the world but my family more than make up for it, good night, god bless


You sure sound confident in how happy you are.. LOL, Celica? Bad times... Want me to prepare the noose for you?

4 years? Ouch. Not really going your way is it.. Now take your jealousy elsewhere.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

You know what answer im going to say get yourself a nice scooby ! Reliable .. can get you anywhere what ever the weather ! check it out on youtube in the snow a scoob towing a lorry out of a black ice for good back up of this !

Anything Japanese is pretty expensive on maintenance wise but thats all the fun of it ! Can i ask how u getting quotes on a evo cos normally they wont even touch u unless your 25+

Pic of my old scoob ,Miss it i do getting another once built my no claims up again!

View attachment 93919
View attachment 93920
View attachment 93921
View attachment 93922


----------



## Matty-boy (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm a little confused at the first 3 insurance quotes, I've used both elephant and admiral in my many years of car insurance and neither have charged such a huge APR to pay monthly! All 3 of those first quotes are almost double if you pay monthly - seems a bit suss to me.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Fair play to OP if he can get those quotes. They do seem a little on the low side but hey so what!

For advice about cars though, you might want to try a car forum rather than a bodybuilding forum lol!


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Fair play on them quotes!!!!

Im the same age and had my heart set on a facelift BMW 320i, found the perfect cars, just couldn't get insured!!!!! And that's with 4 years no claims! feelsbadman

Ended up with a focus titanium 3 door, with 3k on the clock!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Won't touch you until 21 with those companys, but as soon as you're 21 they'll quote you. Quotes are 100% genuine, I have no reason to lie, getting a "quote" is hardly bloody impressive, actually having the car at 21 is - and when I do, there will be proof/bragging fear not. :001_tt2:

Elephant always charge HUGE amounts on monthly... I did it once, the quote was £700 odd on my MK4 Golf GTI 1.8T at 18, yet monthly was £1300.... Ended up cancelling it within the cancellation period and finding the money to just pay it off, daylight robbery charging that much, but they know some people don't have a choice (i.e. young drivers who will struggle to get credit to pay it otherwise) hence they get away with it!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Fair play to OP if he can get those quotes. They do seem a little on the low side but hey so what!
> 
> For advice about cars though, you might want to try a car forum rather than a bodybuilding forum lol!


Reason I asked was because this is quite a "general" forum and a lot of older members who will have owned these cars (I knew already quite a few members had owned M3's etc from reading posts in the past), where as alot of car forums are geared torwards a particular brand, and hence you get a load of bias bs..

Clearly asking here wasn't the best idea, because too many jealous people felt the need to try and take the thread off the point!


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

i fkicn wish i could have just afforded to by my list of dream cars back then even 10 years ago, nevermind what the insurance might have been then.

rx7, 3000gt vr4, m3, supra. R33/R34. you can pick these cars up now for around 5-10k now and even today for that price, thats a hell of a lot of car for that price.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

You can pick up some 3000GT's for £2-3k now! Twin turbo manuals too iirc, not mega milage either.. Not quite sure what the catch is ? I do quite like them tbh. Very wide and low stance, somewhat like a supercar!


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

SonOfZeus said:


> You can pick up some 3000GT's for £2-3k now! Twin turbo manuals too iirc, not mega milage either.. Not quite sure what the catch is ? I do quite like them tbh. Very wide and low stance, somewhat like a supercar!


you sure can, the catch really with the 3000gt is that i wouldnt really class them as a supercar, the performance is great but unfortunately is taken away because the car is just way to heavy for one thing and the awd doesnt do it any justice. biggest downfall is they are just way to heavy, the car weights by stock 1800kg and the engine is an absolute fkcin nightmare to work on and is packed like a tin of sardines and are sh1t to modify. unless you have modded some self made boost controller for one, even the average modded psi will probably cause it some sh1tty engine damage.

they also packed the 3000gt with every future piece of technology you could possibly think of by even today's standards. not really a bad thing but a lot more to go wrong.

Even dispite all is flaws, its still an amazing looking car, supras are better preferred choice personally but they are way to overpriced by mountains of ripoff merchants who want 10+k for an Rz model manual twin turbo becaue they know just a manual TT is very rare. If you find one of these puppies for under 7k, its either an sz with stock seats or an automatic as the manuals were a rare breed.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Didn't realize they weighed that much! They're also very old, so I guess another reason they're worth so little. I am a fan of a nice Supra, but I find the nice ones are few and far between and cost a bomb, anything that can be picked up cheap is either a crap model as you've said or a dog/tatty.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

SonOfZeus said:


> Didn't realize they weighed that much! They're also very old, so I guess another reason they're worth so little. I am a fan of a nice Supra, but I find the nice ones are few and far between and cost a bomb, anything that can be picked up cheap is either a crap model as you've said or a dog/tatty.


yes a lot of them are rundown for that price so your hunch is right, there is almost always a catch why there going so cheap, very true you get what you pay for as far as cars go.

could be potentially a problem for insurance aswell that you might run into is the fact its next to impossible to find one of the list that hasnt been modified. personally i actually prefer modded cars as it tells me two things about the owners.

1. they know what there doing

2. they are very much car enthusiastics and take more take into looking after there pride and joy.

problem with the above is most insurance companies want to know if cars have been modified and have an attidude problem with this for some unknown reason.


----------



## Mr tee (Mar 12, 2012)

SonOfZeus said:


> Own insurance, own name.. I wouldn't dream of fronting it, mugs game. Will have 3 years NCD. Insurance is with Elephant/Admiral group... £880 M3 Cab, £680 Evo 7 FQ320, £680 WRX STI Prodrive etc...
> 
> I've always had cheap insurance tbf, presume I live in a good insurance area etc! I know it won't be cheap to run, but I'm young and have little outgoings, may as well enjoy the money?


680 on a fq320, from elephant, hmmmmm/ you may want to check that. infact, i tell you what, if that is the quote add your mum as second driver it will bring it down even further, insurance is worked out on risk, if your mother is insured, it means she will some times use it and statistically the car will less likely to be crashed. give it a go and you will see


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Mr tee said:


> 680 on a fq320, from elephant, hmmmmm/ you may want to check that. infact, i tell you what, if that is the quote add your mum as second driver it will bring it down even further, insurance is worked out on risk, if your mother is insured, it means she will some times use it and statistically the car will less likely to be crashed. give it a go and you will see


One step ahead! Mum and sister have always been named on my insurance, always saved me £100's, mental really!


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

SonOfZeus said:


> One step ahead! Mum and sister have always been named on my insurance, always saved me £100's, mental really!


get yourself over to pistonheads, you probably got insurance cheap enough but theres some companies ive seen on there which specifically cater for high performance modded cars for young drivers at a very fair price.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

When I was your age I had a Supra. It was tuned to death so running costs were high (around 2mpg, oil change every 1000 mile etc.)


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

p.s. which M3 you looking at? I've had the E46 and own an E92 now. Strangely I find the 4ltr cheaper to run than the 3.2ltr :\


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

When I was in my early-mid 20's I was a bit of a car junkie, I had a 200sx drifty thing @ 21, then went to a pulsar gti-r and a evo rs,

The insurance was always expensive, much more than you've been quoted, I found the imported gtir and evo much worse than if they had of been uk cars, that might be worth thinking about when you go looking,

The running costs where manageable for me as I always did my own work, I worked in the trade so never paid for any labour or full wack for tyres, parts etc.

In all honesty I found the rwd Nissan much more entertaining than the evo, so given your list I personally be looking for a m3..

I was amazed when I first drove a e46 m3, hardcore as hell for a std car..


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

GeordieSteve said:


> p.s. which M3 you looking at? I've had the E46 and own an E92 now. Strangely I find the 4ltr cheaper to run than the 3.2ltr :\


2mpg out of the Supra? 2?!?!?! Okay I mean I'm happy to spend out on fuel, but not that much!! That must have been mental mate, bet your local petty station loved you!!

E46 mate, wish I could get an E92, maybe if I win the lottery.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> 2mpg out of the Supra? 2?!?!?! Okay I mean I'm happy to spend out on fuel, but not that much!! That must have been mental mate, bet your local petty station loved you!!
> 
> E46 mate, wish I could get an E92, maybe if I win the lottery.


Yeah it had a big single turbo conversion mate. Running 600bhp so needed the extra fuel lol Don't miss fueling that thing!

You can get E46's really cheap now. It's a bit of a chore to find one in manual with low miles but there are some out there. I got 6 grand when I traded in my manual E46 with 50k on the clock :\


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

GeordieSteve said:


> Yeah it had a big single turbo conversion mate. Running 600bhp so needed the extra fuel lol Don't miss fueling that thing!
> 
> You can get E46's really cheap now. It's a bit of a chore to find one in manual with low miles but there are some out there. I got 6 grand when I traded in my manual E46 with 50k on the clock :\


Bloody hell, bet that was wicked fun! Nothing beats the sound of a big f*ck off turbo spooling up!

Yeah they've devalued a lot.. 6k though? Must have been worth more than that all day long easily but I guess trade ins are always crap prices.. Struggle to find any for 6k at the moment and when you do they're dogs with high milage!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'd go for the M3


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> Bloody hell, bet that was wicked fun! Nothing beats the sound of a big f*ck off turbo spooling up!
> 
> Yeah they've devalued a lot.. 6k though? Must have been worth more than that all day long easily but I guess trade ins are always crap prices.. Struggle to find any for 6k at the moment and when you do they're dogs with high milage!


Ah yeah it was silly but you spent all your time monitoring AFR gauges, boost pressure, EGR gauges etc. etc. etc. Been looking at a charger kit for the e92 now 

8k should still get you a decent low mileage e46 http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201213459317060/sort/default/usedcars/maximum-mileage/up_to_60000_miles/model/m3/make/bmw/onesearchad/used/onesearchad/nearlynew/onesearchad/new/postcode/ne83ed/radius/1500/page/1?logcode=p

Remember though they are now around 10 year old so we'll get problems with them and parts aren't cheap!


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

you bought it yet?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I have an Audi R8.... and she guzzles a bit.. dont get one


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Jay.32 said:


> I have an Audi R8.... and she guzzles a bit.. dont get one


R u sure u have one of them?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> R u sure u have one of them?


babe I didnt expect anyone to believe me...

Anyway its not what you drive! its how you drive it!!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Jay.32 said:


> babe I didnt expect anyone to believe me...
> 
> Anyway its not what you drive! its how you drive it!!


I know u div

U wouldnt say that if u see my new Porsche


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ive got a zonda and its a bitch on fuel round town, alright on a run mind!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Ive got a zonda and its a bitch on fuel round town, alright on a run mind!


I reckon if I strapped a seat to my dog she would make a good run around town... Il give u discount on a package if you're my first customer!?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> I reckon if I strapped a seat to my dog she would make a good run around town... Il give u discount on a package if you're my first customer!?


For a ride around town on you?*In*


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> For a ride around town on you?*In*


Nooo I'm sure I wrote my dog... She's a looker!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

I know it's cool to have flash motor at your age I did lots but it's honestly something I regret


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Yeah my boy would like her, a sweet soppy boxer lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Yeah my boy would like her, a sweet soppy boxer lol


My boy loves her...American bulldog tho


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> I know it's cool to have flash motor at your age I did lots but it's honestly something I regret


I don't really have a porche. I have an old corsa with half a wing mirror hanging off filled with dog hair and the odd chip my boy has dropped from his happy meal...


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Pain2Gain said:


> I know it's cool to have flash motor at your age I did lots but it's honestly something I regret


why did you regret mate?


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Il be getting my next Subaru in 2 years time another white one  only young once and you got have decent stuff to show for your money ! ..


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

did you all find that having such a nice/good car at a young age people got very very jelous?


----------



## Kray (Sep 5, 2012)

The only way your going to be paying £1000 insurance on one of those is £1000 PER MONTH! lol

running costs on my 2001 340+bhp Scooby WRX is

16mpg on Shell Super (do the math)

£260+ a year tax

Service every 3000miles on Millers10w60

if i 'use' her she'll drop the MPG into single figures

some parts are cheap(ish) most arent

i remember paying £830 for the cambelt kit fitted

clutch and flywheel £860


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

This is handy for working out insurance cost http://www.motorcarinsuranceuk.co.uk/post-code-ratings.php

Cheaper lower alphabetic, lower car crime, lower premium :thumb:


----------



## jamieGSi (Feb 3, 2009)

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> Il be getting my next Subaru in 2 years time another white one  only young once and you got have decent stuff to show for your money ! ..


White scoobs look ace, this was my one


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

jamieGSi said:


> White scoobs look ace, this was my one


I can hardly talk but wtf happened to that front wheel :lol:


----------



## dan_mk (Feb 16, 2012)

I suspect the only way you will get insurance for under £1k on a imported high performance vehicle (which I assume would have been modified by now, they all are) when you are only 21 with 3 years NCB is by fibbing to the insurance company or in your dreams.

I have had performance cars since I was 21 and TPFT cover was over 1.2k and that was just on an FTO worth 10k and only 200bhp unmodified. They wanted £1.5k to renew as prices had gone up and from all accounts insurance prices for young inexperienced drivers have continued to go up exponentially since then.

I am now 32 with 13 years NCB and I am still paying nearly £700 a year in a low risk area on my SL55.

Can't believe any insurer would risk insuring a young driver on a 300bhp+ car for so cheap.

In my opinion you'd be better off with a 'sporty' car rather than a mental fast one, these things are money pits and you get very little return on them. You could save your pennies a few more years for a much newer & better performance car.


----------



## dan_mk (Feb 16, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> I can hardly talk but wtf happened to that front wheel :lol:


Bet that gave the steering a nice wobble!


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

jamieGSi said:


> White scoobs look ace, this was my one


yeah thats nice bud , i use to have a white Ra Scoob , rapid with the short ratio gear box ! i wanna either get a tyre r scoob or the rb5


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Nice seeing so many nice scoobies.

Here's my 94 wrx 307bhp 328lb/ft been reliable as anything just been looked after of course.

Insurance was £350 tpft through Keith Michaels.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

You lucky son of a. Skyline at 21? Fuark. I'm approaching 24 I can't even afford a hotwheels :lol:


----------



## dan_mk (Feb 16, 2012)

Dazzza said:


> Nice seeing so many nice scoobies.
> 
> Here's my 94 wrx 307bhp 328lb/ft been reliable as anything just been looked after of course.
> 
> Insurance was £350 tpft through Keith Michaels.


Looks clean mate, I've always quite fancied a classic Scooby P1 as a track/auto x car


----------



## Kray (Sep 5, 2012)

This is mine.....

- - - Updated - - -



and again....


----------



## Kray (Sep 5, 2012)

and this is my Daily Driver.....

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## dan_mk (Feb 16, 2012)

Mine will be up for sale shortly if anyone fancies something a bit special


----------



## jamieGSi (Feb 3, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> I can hardly talk but wtf happened to that front wheel :lol:


Was made before they invented round wheels lol was like that when I got it, some pretty nasty kerb rash, still held air and drove ok so just left it as it


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

dan_mk said:


> Mine will be up for sale shortly if anyone fancies something a bit special
> 
> View attachment 94856
> View attachment 94857


Nice merc mate, what model is it?

Curious as to how much you want for it?


----------



## dan_mk (Feb 16, 2012)

It's the SL55 AMG 5.5l Supercharged V8

Approx 490-500bhp, depending on who you ask. Very fast, beautiful to drive and sounds amazing :devil2:

Extensive spec, ask for more details.

Has done 75k and has full Merc service history.

New tyres recently, 8300 miles until next service.

This was the best example I could find in the country (and I looked at a few)

I'm after £17k ovno which based on new price of £110k is an absolute bargain!


----------

